# siping skid tires? and Chinese vs. name brand traction



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

Alright, I use my skid to stack snow and load Sanders. I put on a set of Chinese 12x16.5 tires today. They have skinnier bars and less of them than the tires I took off. Do the name brand bar tires get better traction than the Chinese tires? 

Also, could you sipe skid tires? Or would they get ripped and chunked up.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

The chinese tires suck, there is no quality control. We used to have them break the bead on them all the time, then we switched over to beefy babies, and no more problem. with those skinny bars, sipeing does nothing either. look into a good set of retreads, we have been getting them the last couple of years, and are incredibly happy with them. Really thick tread with a diamond pattern.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

Where do you get the re treads from


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

What brand of China tire? Some I have seen arent too bad looking and perform ok. Some are junk too. I
As far as siping... That would be ok for snow and ice, but in the summer on rocks and dirt, they may chunk out a bit. Just depends on how you do it though.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

I only use it to move heavy items at my auto shop when not doing snow I might grove/sipe them


----------

